# Marco Rocks from Eco-Reefer.com



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I've been reading a lot of great things about this marco rock on reefcentral and wanted to see it first hand..

a bit about the rock...



> Reefer Rock is also a natural calcium carbonate rock and therefore has the same mineral make-up as Fiji and is sourced from a land based ancient reef. The main advantages of the Reefer Rock is that it is very porous (large surface area for bio-filtering), very easy to aquascape with, 100% reef friendly and most importantly, affordable. This type of rock is quickly becoming the choice of reefer's in North America and will become the standard as natural reef rock availability becomes restricted.


 I took a trip to Kitchener to visit Eco-reefer for their open house today. Normally they run an internet based operation and only do in person by appointment only.

I was presently surprised that the Marco rocks were really nice and lots to choose from. The rock is very porous with nice characteristics, they even have an assortment that are cut like shelves! We must have spent a good hour pulling out pieces and arranging them before setting on the ones we wanted. Ended up paying 2.50/lb for the rock and .75/lb for sugar fine sand from the Caribbean (open house pricing... regular pricing is 3.00/lb for the rock and ~.95/lb for the sand)- not bad at all 

I would definitely recommend this to anyone who wants to no pests, maximum aquascaping options, no impact to the living reefs and best of all great price. You can check out their site www.eco-reefer.com for pricing and the full story about where these rocks are from. I've included some quick snaps of a few pieces and you can see lots of reference pics on reef central of tanks based on this rock.

enjoy


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

it is some nice stuff and I plan on getting my rock and sand from them when I set up my 75 gallon.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

The difference is that the rock you buy in the stores that is submersed already has little creatures living inside it. It also probably has coraline, and colour. I'm glad I went with real Live Rock as my tank enjoys the colours that the rock has. If I had a bigger tank I might consider Eco Rock for base rock, but it doesn't do it for me.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice thing is that at that price you can buy extra to get the aquascaping just right. The sand looks exactly like the caribsea stuff I have as well.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> The difference is that the rock you buy in the stores that is submersed already has little creatures living inside it. It also probably has coraline, and colour. I'm glad I went with real Live Rock as my tank enjoys the colours that the rock has. If I had a bigger tank I might consider Eco Rock for base rock, but it doesn't do it for me.


I have ~44lbs of premium Indonesia branching rock purchased from SUM. Ive had it sitting in a brute can with flow, and heated salt water for over 4 months now. All the pretty coralline is for the most part gone, but the bacteria is still thriving as i feed the vat daily. These pieces will colonize the Marco rock so I'm not loosing any thing in that regard to essential life and the coralline will flourish on it just as it will on the LR.

I really don't care for any life forms that I haven't introduced myself. While that may be unrealistic I plan to take every measure to minimize hitchhikers and pests in my tank.

Playing around with LR for hours while you work on that perfect rocks ape is a PITA from all accounts in my research over the past 9 months.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I bought some myself and I am pretty happy with what I got. One peice is in my nemesis Nano.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Torsten's a really nice guy to deal with too. 

I think if I did a massive tank, I'd definitely go this route. Coralline grows after a few months, and the rock will turn colour starting after only a few weeks. Well worth it if you're starting from scratch!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Torsten's a really nice guy to deal with too.


Super helpful and patient...


----------

